
Papers I like (part 2) - ingve
https://fgiesen.wordpress.com/2017/08/14/papers-i-like-part-2/
======
zython
Link to part 1: [https://fgiesen.wordpress.com/2017/08/12/papers-i-like-
part-...](https://fgiesen.wordpress.com/2017/08/12/papers-i-like-part-1/)

------
gcp
The author tweeted out much more:
[https://twitter.com/rygorous/status/895422691963936768](https://twitter.com/rygorous/status/895422691963936768)
[https://twitter.com/rygorous/status/895456126849826816](https://twitter.com/rygorous/status/895456126849826816)

My interest is for "Wilson, Johnstone, Neely, Boles - "Dynamic storage
allocation: A survey and critical review" (1995)"

I'm curious what the state of the art is now, specifically wrt the many
limitations in measuring the efficacy of solutions that this paper points out.

